# am too depressed- saw the site I have to set up my haunt



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, went to check out the site for my 2nd campground haunt, the bigger of the 2, and am very depressed, while it is on a corner, which I usually like, the brush, shrubs and trees are so thick that it takes a big chunk out of the site, I had wanted to add a lab to the cemetery and witches area, but there won't be enough room ,sigh.......not even sure if there is room for what I have let alone add more, I wanted to really move up to the next level but not sure how or where to put it, hopefully they will allow me to park my car in the bathroom parking lot, we will have the truck that the fifth wheel is hauled with,sigh again,,,,,,,, just not sure what to do or how to deal with this,but right now am very down about it......................


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

First off, I'm so sorry that you are down about it. It is really hard to have these grand ideas in our head, then challenges coming at us like barrels. It's ok to be down, you are letting go of a particular vision in your head... but if it were me.....

I think I would spend a bit of time depressed about it, hit rock bottom on the sad-o-meter, then suddenly look at it with new eyes. Think of it as a challenge to take it to the next level with smaller space. Think of ways to use your surroundings to your advantage, rather than disadvantage. Try to keep an open mind to new scenes or new ideas, as you conform to your space. 

I have spent 5 years haunting in a flat as a pancake yard, and have been trying to figure out how in the world I could paper mache 10 foot tall trees, full of leaves and coverage. (I did finally give up on that thought, by the way) but from MY perspective, a haunted woods scene would just be dreamy compared to what I have.

I think it is all going to be in how you look at it - and as much as you love this hobby, that is going to be the best choice, I think.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> First off, I'm so sorry that you are down about it. It is really hard to have these grand ideas in our head, then challenges coming at us like barrels. It's ok to be down, you are letting go of a particular vision in your head... but if it were me.....
> 
> I think I would spend a bit of time depressed about it, hit rock bottom on the sad-o-meter, then suddenly look at it with new eyes. Think of it as a challenge to take it to the next level with smaller space. Think of ways to use your surroundings to your advantage, rather than disadvantage. Try to keep an open mind to new scenes or new ideas, as you conform to your space.
> 
> ...


I agree with Dixie. My yard is impossibly steep. So much so that I have to set up most of my haunt IN my driveway and hang things in trees, which makes for a very logistically challenging set-up. However, I learned to use the terrain to my advantage. You should as well. Perhaps cut some trails through the brush (if your allowed to). Use the Brush and/or shrubs to "Hide" your next scare. I can see Many advantages to a "Wooded" lot as opposed to a "Clean" slate. You May need to abandon your original vision for this site but I'd bet you can make it Just as scary and creepy as you were hoping.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree with the above. You will perservere. I had a similar problem a few years ago with haunted campsite. We lost our area and had to set our tent up on a pop up cement slab. Thank god I had an air mattress. I had to stake one side of the tent down by tying it to a picnic table. We ended up setting up a 4 post canopy and decorated the hell out of it. We had the best decorated canopy that the world has ever seen. We were all bummed at first but we had a very fun time that year anyways. Just go out there and show them all what a true haunter can do.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys, it helps that you guys understand, most people are kinda like, so?? but no, I can't cut or do anything to the bushes or trees, I am not even sure if I can use the bushes, they are technically out of my lot, but I am going to do the best I can. large spiders and a victim, I had wanted to do a standing zombie, I can put him in the bushes instead of the cemetery, etc, even if I just do lights, and light up the whole fricken corner! lol!! thanks for letting me vent, and if any one has any brilliant ideas for me, I would love to hear them!!!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Think of this as a challenge for your creativity...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I know you will do your best with what you have and it will be great! Go through this bout, have your vent, once you feel your metamorphising coming on, just go with it.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Better yet can you get pictures of the site? I bet you would get some great ideas on how to make it work for you.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

dark star, I actually was going to go and take pics, I was camping in another park about a half hour from where the Halloween one is. maybe less. but when I was going to go, I tried out my camera. and it wouldn't turn on! don't know if it is the battery, or what the heck it is,, but need to fix it fast, also for the prop contest!! thanks again for all the encouragement, I am sort of brain storming and trying to come up with ideas. have a few. will keep trying!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bethene said:


> thanks guys, it helps that you guys understand, most people are kinda like, so?? but no, I can't cut or do anything to the bushes or trees, I am not even sure if I can use the bushes, they are technically out of my lot, but I am going to do the best I can. large spiders and a victim, I had wanted to do a standing zombie, I can put him in the bushes instead of the cemetery, etc, even if I just do lights, and light up the whole fricken corner! lol!! thanks for letting me vent, and if any one has any brilliant ideas for me, I would love to hear them!!!!!


i know how that feels bethene. no one gets my hobby here either. things that i fret about and talk about leave me staring at blank faces. 

can you use the bushes? it's sounds like it would be a great hiding place for any actors or air cannon's you might have.

I know you'll rise above this little bump in the road. And who know's this might be the best thing to ever happen to you!

*hugs*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't you request another site? It seems like it's early enough that you should be able to get another site.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

nope, the park is booked, thats why I got the bad site I got, hubby waited til 10 oclock to call instead of the 8 oclock time I wanted him too, and all the sites I had listed were gone already! so he had to wait til I came home to pick one, he didn't want to do it(didn't dare, lol) I actually picked this one, but sight unseen just from a map of the park, I mean in one way it is fantastic that a 390 some site park would be so full so quick is awesome,love every one loving Halloween so much, but dang it, I had like 6 sites picked and they all were gone! 
thanks every one for the ideas, and help, have resigned myself to it, and am brainstorming to see what i can do, I will still try to take pictures!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the exact opposite problem.

Remember this?










It's now this...










That and as of present all the trees along the right side of the first picture now gone. Unfortunately I had no say so since we rent. And as much as I'll miss that big guy I keep telling myself it was for the better since it was rotting from the inside out and had loads of dead branches. Last thing we need is for a storm to roll through and put it into the upstairs. I really think my landlord hates trees as he always cuts one or more down every year.

So now I'm stuck in a rut as well trying to put my plans together while the landlord keeps changing the playing field on me. But like Dixie said, you gotta let go and just start fresh which is where I am now.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't guess the park would let you do a little clean-up on the site? Usually the answer is 'no', but sometimes you never can tell.

Around here you can get wood cutting permits for certain state parks - which I've done in the past as we heat with wood. Last time I talked with the ranger he ask how much wood I intended to take, I told him 'just a few truck loads for personal use - I usually find plenty of dead, dying, or already down trees'. I ask if they were worried with people taking too much wood? He replied. "No, we're actually hoping to get the area clear-cut to return it to natural prairie. So they were more than happy for a lot of brush and tree cutting.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

no, I am sure they won't let me trim up the shrubs and such, I may be able to sneak a few smaller ones, but don't want to get kicked out either!! too busy this weekend to go, but hubby fixed the camera so will try to go get pics there soon, but July just might be too busy ,with people on the site, they will probably think I am some crazy stalker lady, taking pics of their stuff!!


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know if this will work for you or not but just an idea. If you get those "eyes" that light up, growl, and shake you can attach those to the bushes for one thing. I have used them in my bushes at home and people who know they will be some where at my house (just not sure where) always always jump and scream at them when they walk by and it goes off. lol I just got mine in Walgreens, they run on batteries and I have also used them in my "monster" that I made that always sits by the entrance to the party area. I also put a blucky in my bushes that was waist up (cause I had removed the bottom for another project) and with some lighting and some darkness, he looked pretty good coming up out of the bushes. lol 

How big of a lot are you talking about? And how much of that size is taken by the bushes, etc?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Lot13, I will have to check those out, the fact that they are battery is good too, I always have too much electric on my site, well, the lot is a corner one , which I like because it gives you 2 sides instead of just the front of the site to decorate, and the whole one side of the lot, and around the corner are bushes, and quite deep , then there are trees mixed in, I still want to get pictures, maybe next week end I can go and get some, it will help if I can show instead of describe, especially seeing as I haven't seen it in a few weeks myself, I do appreciate all the suggestions!


----------

